# New slogan for Spurs board.



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Now that the season is over and the Spurs have won it all it is time to change the slogan "remember the Alamo". If you have any suggestions or ideas list them here.


----------



## SpursDuncanMVP1421 (Apr 24, 2003)

Nice guys DO finish first after all.







GO SPURS GO!


http://www.geocities.com/GoSpursGo14/indexenter.html


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestion. Any more ideas guys?


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*wish I could see the party barge!*

I'm a Blazer fan but am extremely happy the Spurs won! I LOVE your city and have the utmost respect for your team.


How about "Spurfection" ?

"Spurfect"?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lord of the Rings: The "Twin" Towers


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

There's only ONE:


2003-2004 NBA Champions --- Doing it Fundamentally.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Good thoughts guys. Lets get a few more slogans in here.


----------



## crackman (Jun 3, 2003)

They got the ring, and the bling bling


----------



## MomBear (Mar 23, 2003)

> Nice guys DO finish first after all.


I like that one suggested by SpursDuncanMVP1421
:headbang:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

We are the championships

White-Black Championships (white-black 'coz of the jersey colours)


----------



## NBA4life (Jul 29, 2002)

*Keep it simple*

Keep the slogan short and sweet...

2002-2003 NBA champs


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I like the first one too, though I would shorten it to a more simple "Nice guys finish first.".


----------



## SpursDuncanMVP1421 (Apr 24, 2003)

When is _Nice Guys DO Finish First After All_ gunna be put up? Most people seem to like that.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Keep it simple*



> Originally posted by <b>NBA4life</b>!
> Keep the slogan short and sweet...
> 
> 2002-2003 NBA champs


:yes:


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

How about this



"Theres a new admiral in town"

or just,

"Back on Top"


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Lord of the Rings: The "Twin" Towers


-Oh...MY GOD! That is the BEST slogan I've heard, EVER!!!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

TIMVP and Crew


----------



## SpursDuncanMVP1421 (Apr 24, 2003)

I know this may be old news and I ain't been here in a while... but...

*MY TITLE IS THE NEW TITLE!* WHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



YEAH!


GO SPURS GO!

Time to repeat as champions...


----------

